# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Çfarë është seks? Jepni mendimin tuaj!

## Estella

Sex eshte nje kapacitet fizik qe ka nje person apo nje tjeter.Per nje njeri racional sex eshte menyra e te shprehurit, per te treguar veten dhe per te falenderuar veten ne nje fare menyre per egzistencen e tij. 
Shume njerez mendojne se sexy eshte nje kapacitet fizik qe nuk varet nga mendja. Ata mendojne se trupi te krijon nje deshire e cila zgjedh per ty. 
Sex is impervious to reason and mocks the power of all philosophers.
Sexi eshte gjeja me e rendesishme ne te gjitha aspektet e jetes.
A mendoni keshtu?

----------


## nimf

Pasion vetem pasion.  Shkaterrim karakteri - si gjithe pasionet e tjera.  Kujton se i perket, kujton se eshte i domosdoshem, poor sex.

----------


## Mendolin

Does god have sex..
i think so.
cos god is human race so each person have sex 
male or female ,so what do u think?

----------


## skerdi

The  ancient  Gods  (greek  and  roman)  had  tons  of  sex.   And  they  were  polygamous.   Today  we  only  believe  in  one  and  only  one  God.   Whom  is  he  gonna  have  sex  with?   If  he (she) was  to  have  sex,  does  that  mean  that  God  would  be  masturbating? :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Sokoli

Se c'ka thene Froidi ne kohe te tij besoj te gjithe e dine. Ai ia atribon gati gjithcka instiktit seksual, qe nga procesi i jashteqitjes ne femijri e deri te dashuria per nenen... Keshtu qe s'po u them te njejtat gjera e po mundohem te sjell ndonje opinion te ri, mbase.
Seksi mund te jete gjithcka qe kemi pare degjuar e provuar, sic mund te jete shume mire edhe dicka qe eshte harruar apo edhe mbase jo vene re.
Pse te mos themi psh. qe seksi eshte rrjedhoje e pershtatje e gjallesave (qe e perdorin), loje e Natyres ne kuadrin e vazhdimesise. Fare mire mund te krahasoet edhe me aromen, ngjyrat e polenin perdorur nga lulet per te terhequr insektet qe ndihmojne ne pllenim. E njejta gje mund te thuhet edhe per seksin. Duke filluar qe nga orgazma e deri tek ndjesia me minimale kenaqsidhenese (ne ate drejtim gjithmone). 
Nje bashkatdhetar nga Syzesi fare mire mund ta formulonte keshtu: 
 "Ore babam, ku di gje une...Me vjen rahat aty dhe e bej...Ndonjehere dalin dhe kalamaj".
Pra seksi (kam pershtypjen se me fjalen seks nenkuptoni gjithe lemin libidoik te njeriut apo jo), kryerja e tij, mund te jete nje arsye dhene gjallesave per t'u shumuar, siguruar vazhdimesine. Njeriu padyshim qe ben pjese ne to. Provoni te perfytyroni si do te ishin marrdheniet njerzore ne mungese te instiktit e ndjesive seksuale. Pra te kish riprodhim pa "shperblim"  :Engjellor:  
Nuk po e vazhdoj komentin se do shkoja teper, teper larg...
Po te nisemi nga ky arsyetim mund te dalim edhe ne nje tjeter: Kontraceptivet e derdhja e spermes mashkullore jashte vagines. Te gjitha keto mjete e metoda shpikur nga mendja njerzore kane vetem nje qellim: Berjen e seksit ne menyre sa me komode e te shpeshte. Pra instiktin e riprodhimit e kemi shnderruar ne dicka tjeter gjate procesit te  "evolimit". 
Po kafshet qe e bejne me stine...?
Thoni vertet te kemi "keqkuptuar"dicka?!?!?!?!?!?!?!
Apo perdorur e devijuar??

----------


## Prototype

> _Postuar më parë nga Estella_ 
> *Sex eshte nje kapacitet fizik qe ka nje person apo nje tjeter.Per nje njeri racional sex eshte menyra e te shprehurit, per te treguar veten dhe per te falenderuar veten ne nje fare menyre per egzistencen e tij. 
> Shume njerez mendojne se sexy eshte nje kapacitet fizik qe nuk varet nga mendja. Ata mendojne se trupi te krijon nje deshire e cila zgjedh per ty. 
> Sex is impervious to reason and mocks the power of all philosophers.
> Sexi eshte gjeja me e rendesishme ne te gjitha aspektet e jetes.
> A mendoni keshtu?*


seksi eshte nje mjet per te forcuar sa me shume lidhjen ndermjet nje femre dhe nje mashkulli ...

----------


## ornament

bravo, shum konkluzion i drejte, por une do ti shtoja: per aq kohe sa e ke te ngref. Si puna spirances anijes, anija eshte e lidhur me token per sa kohe qe e ka te leshuar ate.

----------


## Eda H

Pershendetje. seksi ka shume gjera brenda, e nje nga ato eshte edhe ndjentat. mendoje se ka disa lloje seksi, seks me pasion e me dashuri, e ca thjesht nje kenaqesi te momentit. seksi eshte i domosdoshem ne nje menyre apo tjeter, pa seks nuk ka te ardhme. por ama seksi eshte kenaqesi e turit, te ve ne lievizje e te ngacemon ter vaterat e kenaqesis ne tru. sa de gjon fjlane eshte si kur shikon limonin apo limontozin, te leshon goja lenge e jarge. megjithate nje gje nuk eshte e ditur seks pa orgazem eshte asgje, eshte orgazem qe sjedh kenaqesin.

----------


## Estella

Skerdi
po lere o dreq seksin dhe God, 
Zoti edhe Jezusin,  e ka bere pa bere sex.............

----------


## Mendolin

Cfare djali bre ..
Zoti nuk ka djal..

----------


## skerdi

Estella.   Permenda  zotin  dhe  sexin  sa  per  t'iu  pergjigjur  pyetjes  se  Mendolin.   S'ka  asgje  te  keqe  me  shprehjen  time.   Sa  per  faktin  qe  zoti  e  beri  Jezusin  pa  sex,  ate  nuk  e  dime.  lol.

Ornament.   Je  shprehur  qe  sexi  existon  per  sa  kohe  vegla  eshte  e  ngrehur.   E  ke  seriozisht  apo  tallesh???   Po  kur  te  shkrefet  ty  si  e  le  femren  te  pakenaqur.   Shpresoj  qe  e  kupton  qe  ka  edhe  menyra  te  tjera.......

----------


## Prototype

> _Postuar më parë nga ornament_ 
> *bravo, shum konkluzion i drejte, por une do ti shtoja: per aq kohe sa e ke te ngref. Si puna spirances anijes, anija eshte e lidhur me token per sa kohe qe e ka te leshuar ate.*


me fal po une fola per anen teorike dhe jo ate praktiken  :shkelje syri:  ....

----------


## kolush

Nje burre dhe nje grua martohen dhe bejne seks sepse nuk dine se cfare te bejne me veten e tyre! 


                    anonime

----------


## BAD00355

DO DOJA TE SHKRUAJA DICKA PER SEKSIN POR PERSHKRIMIN ME TE SAKTE E ME TE NDJERE DO TA BEJA NESE SHKRUAJ KUR JAM DUKE BERE SEKS.

----------


## TironciScrub

shume dakort me sokolin. seksi eshte "thjesht" nje loder e natyres per te siguruar vazhdimesine e nje specie.

merimanga mashkull eshte ne konkurrence me meshkujt e tjere qe te sakrifikoje jeten per  te bere sex me vedoven e zeze !!!

po sikur dhe femrat njerezore te vepronin ne te njejten menyre ??? do te kishit vepruar si merimanga mashkull ???  :sarkastik: 

ps: vetem fjala SEX ka terhequr ne kete teme me shume lexues se te te gjitha temat e tjera . :shkelje syri:   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Estella

Jo me kot e kam vene aty tironc,
Pastaj shume njerez sot e shperdorojne seksin prandaj doja te shihja mendimet e ndryshme te antareve.
nejse mo po kenaqem, nga pergjigjet.......vetem lexoj dhe lexoj :shkelje syri:

----------


## Pellazgu

Janë bërë shumë përkufizime mbi seksin këtu nga parashprehësit.
Nuk dua të kundërshtoj asnjë prej tyre, veç dua të paraqes një shtojcë ca si nga një këndvështrim tjetër.
 E kam më tepër për seksin e ruajtur.
Po të mos përdorej ruajtja, pra të vepronim si kafshët, unë besoj se nuk do të ndodhte ajo që i frigohen shumëkush. Vallë a janë bërë kafshët të papërballueshme me ushqim nga natyra se na qenkan shtuar shumë?! Nuk besoj të ketë mëdyshje, se jo.
Pra, e thënë ndryshe, duke kryer seks pa menduar aspak se do krijohet fëmijë, asgjë nuk do ndodhë. Bota nuk do të mbipopullohet siç frikësohen demografët a politikanët e sociologët. Madje, unë mendoj se shumë gjëra do ndodhin, ndryshe nga ç'jemi mësuar. 
P.sh., njeriu nuk do kishte vlerën që ka sot. Kur ka superprodhim, çmimi bie. Njerëzit kanë vrarë e prerë qysh në fillimet e historisë njerëzore. Shumë sherre e luftëra  kanë përfunduar pa vënë drejtësi, nga frika e humbjes së shumë njerëzve. Mendo një çast se kur sheh se ne vrasim më shumë, jo për të mbijetuar por thjesht për pordhë. Kush vret për qejf (gjahu) përveç njeriut. Pra, po sorollatem po aty. Përderisa ne nuk jemi ndonjë gjallesë më e mirë se kafshët, pse të mos mësojmë diçka nga ato?! Fjala vjen, seksi. Tek ne njihet edhe kanibalizmi. Le të bëhet edhe ai normë kur të shtohemi pa hesap. Ama , seksin ta bëjmë pa u ruajtur. A nuk e ndjeni se afshi sikur bien kur mendon se "obobo ke do j/ma le brenda" Ne vetëm kur do krijojmë fëmijë apo gjatë shtatëzanisë nuk ruhemi. Vetëm ai seks mbahet mend i ndjerë deri në orgazëm të plotë. Gjithsesi, unë flas për vehte. Aman, vetëm kllufat mos m'i përmendni, nuk i duroj dot. Ju lutem, mos më merrni për çnjerëzor. Nuk e kam ndryshuar botën siç dua vetë, ndaj edhe unë do jetoj me rregullat, normat e ligjet që shkruhen çdo ditë vetëm e vetëm për të na bërë sa më me pak vlerë në emër të pikërisht asaj, vlerës.
Shpresoj të ketë reagime!

----------


## tani

Me kujtohet hera e pare qe bera sex.
Ishte shume e bukur!
Ndjehesha i lodhur sikur te kisha kaluar shtate male,dhe i qete sikur sapo te me kishin bere nje masazh tailandes. Ehhhh....
Por nje dite , im ate,kur pa se punet po merrnin tatepjeten me tha...."ruaji duart, mos i konsumo,se do te te duhen kur te gjesh nje dashnore te vertet"
Dhe pati te drejte...DUhej qe te provoja SEXIN E VERTET,per te kuptuar qe eshte gjeja me e bukur qe mund ti ndodh nje qenie.
Por sa te deshperuar qe jemi...edhe kur kemi mundesi qe te shprehim ate qe na dikton instikti, gjejme format me PERVERSE, per te thene te kunderten...
Per mua sexi eshte shprehja me e qarte e atij dimensioni njerzor, qe sot ,ne,MAKINAT E PUNES,po i largohemi gjithnje e me shume te qenurit krijesa te natyres....
BENI SEX!-DHE JO LUFTES!

----------


## Mina

Seksi eshte nje kerkese fiziologjike e domosdoshme qe finalizon ligjin e vazhdimesise se llojit.

----------


## eri_19

ahhh   sexii
per mendimin tim sexi eshte gjeja me e bukur qe  zoti ja u dhuroj njerzve.
sexi nuk mendoj qe eshte vetem nje kerkes fiziologjike  por edhe nje kenaqesi e llojit me te veqant.por sexi megjithat nuk eshte i mir gjdo her, pa perjetimin  e ergazmes  nga te dy partneret  nuk mendoj se eshte sex i mire.
------------------------------------
SEXI  TA ZGJAT  JETEN  PRA BENI  SEX  SA ME SHUM

----------

